# 125G Video



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

[yt]o2e532TreMo[/yt]


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

very cool bro! tank looks so much better from the last time i saw it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> very cool bro! tank looks so much better from the last time i saw it.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Brill tank, love the ghost knife! Is it me or is it slightly overcrowded?


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the tiger barbs
From a top view, the ghost knife kinda looks like an aquatic skunk( in a good way).


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Brill tank, love the ghost knife! Is it me or is it slightly overcrowded?


Yeah, it's slightly overstocked, but I don't plan on buying anymore fish anytime soon.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> Yeah, it's slightly overstocked, but I don't plan on buying anymore fish anytime soon.


Ahh, it looks good how it is


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice, cute Ghost Knife


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks good, are those silver dollars full grown?

I had some small ones in a 55g and wow they used up that tank fast..... talk about a jumpy fish that can swim real far real fast.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Betta1 said:


> Looks good, are those silver dollars full grown?
> 
> I had some small ones in a 55g and wow they used up that tank fast..... talk about a jumpy fish that can swim real far real fast.


Four of them that I have had for nearly three years are getting close to full grown. The rest are probably about halfway there.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Drain the tank and go 125 gallon reef. Now.


























Just kidding! (That's what I'd do anyways ) I have a FW too, and I must say, I am JEALOUS!!!


----------

